# Jamo's 9 Gallon Long - Reboot!



## Jamo33 (Feb 18, 2014)

Fellow Fish nerds,

I am a consistent voyeur of this forum and do the occasional post when the laptop comes out and I don't have to deal with the annoyances that come with posting from the phone. Currently I am studying at college, unfortunately since moving to Florida I haven't been able to keep up with the hobby, so happily my return has come! 

Previously my tanks haven't been as well kept or designed as I'd hoped (hence perpetual mediocrity), so for this tank I am really putting in all I can (effort wise...financially I may have strung myself out a bit). Decided to go for a nano tank to start with, yes harder to stabilize etc but I cannot afford to go big and keep up with co2 and what not.

My aims for this scape have seemingly taken the path towards iwagumi, but that isn't what I want. I don't know what I want...but not pure iwagumi at least, one day I will but not this tank. Let me know any plant suggestions etc once you've waded your way through my dense and utter nonsense (spaced nicely by photos).

Well we all know that photos talk better than words (and much better than my gramma and vocabulary), so without further adieu.

You have to start somewhere, so I used a sheet of 3/4" ply to build the stand base.
Holding it all together, glued and nailed in place









Frame for the front of the box, this will not only hide those unsightly exposed plywood ends, but also allow for some more rigidity.










Smack em' all together and what do you get? A box, you get a box. Granted there was a couple extra pieces created before this photo, take note of the beautiful kickboard styling. There is a story behind that. The fiance said that "if there was going to be a fish tank in our place...that it damn well better be pretty." So, pretty it is I guess. More pretty to come later.











That right there my people, is a fish tank stand made special to fit a very small tank... 


















Okay now I know what everyone is probably thinking at this point, this is a long post already to have not seen a single flipping fish tank photo or some plants! Well, too bad there's more to come.

In place with tank on top, first glimpse of the tank oh so exciting!











Let's leave that stand there for a quick second and look at the rocks I picked up at the LFS. Not the greatest LFS, but the staff seems eager to please, just not happy with the condition of their fish. White spot contracted throughout all freshwater tanks, yet they are run entirely separate with individual sponge filters... pity that cross contamination etc is that easy to cause so many fish distress. Anyway, I digress.
Pics of the ohko I picked up! $2.89/lb










Pics are deceiving... but those aren't tiny rocks. So I went ahead and chiseled them down until I was happy with them looking both natural and appropriately sized for my tank. Ended up with around 8 individual rocks, 2 being the very large main rock and the rest making up the 'off cuts' I guess you could call them.


This was the first scape attempt and I landed pretty close to the final outcome... however, I am open to suggestions when we get onto it later because I want to improve as much as I can.












Well it's later on now... scape opinions and suggestions? Added another final piece in front, I think it holds its own but softens the shear face of the main rock.











Well here is this with things and stuff. Notable changes, PAINT!!!! with a little love from my DIY LED floodlight










Fooling around with the camera.





































Is that all I have? Yes I believe it is, until I get it flooded and filled with plants I have nothing other that words to please.

So specs.

*Tank:* Aquamaxx 9.1 gallon rimless

*Hardware:*
Filter - Sunsun 603B
Heater - Hydor 200W inline 
Lighting - 20W LEOpower LED floodlight
Co2 - 5lb tank & Ista dual regulator
Diffuser - fleabay star something cheapness.
Dropchecker - NilocG 

*Hardscape and Substrate*
Rocks - Ohko Stone
Substrate- Aquasoil & Carbisea sand



Alright well I guess that's all I have for today.
Once again, I really want some suggestions for planting... thoughts are a carpet (HC? or MC?) to fill in the surroundings, possibly some buces and anubias for the shadowed areas and then something taller to sit behind the rocks (vals?) oh and some moss on top of the rock and on parts would be killer!!!

Cheers

Jamo


----------



## Williak (Jun 26, 2012)

Try imgur for pics!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jamo33 (Feb 18, 2014)

Williak said:


> Try imgur for pics!


Done and done. Photobucket has let me down for the last time!


----------



## SKYE.__.HIGH (Mar 18, 2017)

*Perpetual Mediocrity - Jamo's 9 gal long journal*

It all depends on your preference, HC requires high light and lots (I mean lots) of co2. MC can be grown on liquid carbon and moderate light. MC has a larger leaf size vs the HC having the smallest in the hobby. They look very similar.

Something like Christmas moss on the top of that stone immersed growth would look sweet. Most any type of moss will work. If you wanted you could have buce emerging on top as well. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jamo33 (Feb 18, 2014)

SKYE.__.HIGH said:


> It all depends on your preference, HC requires high light and lots (I mean lots) of co2. MC can be grown on liquid carbon and moderate light. MC has a larger leaf size vs the HC having the smallest in the hobby. They look very similar.
> 
> Something like Christmas moss on the top of that stone immersed growth would look sweet. Most any type of moss will work. If you wanted you could have buce emerging on top as well.


Thanks for the response!
Perhaps what will decide the carpet plant could end up being the other plants I plan to keep? Or vice versa I suppose. 
Leaf size is an important thing to consider also, to make this look right I will need to keep that in mind.

I was thinking mini xmas moss, hadn't thought of a buce. That is a great idea, would love to do that and very well might! 
Thank you very much!


----------



## Williak (Jun 26, 2012)

Wow outstanding woodwork there. Great stand and cabinet. 

Can’t wait to see more developments!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jamo33 (Feb 18, 2014)

Williak said:


> Wow outstanding woodwork there. Great stand and cabinet.
> 
> Can’t wait to see more developments!


Thanks Williak, well here is a small update.
Decided the layout wasn't exactly what I wanted and after watching some aquascaping videos I added some more stone.










Excuse the crappy photo, but i think this shows the newly added stones and how it somewhat pulls the design closer to the sand and less dramatic and eclectic I suppose?
Let me know what you think.


----------



## SKYE.__.HIGH (Mar 18, 2017)

Jamo33 said:


> Thanks Williak, well here is a small update.
> 
> Decided the layout wasn't exactly what I wanted and after watching some aquascaping videos I added some more stone.
> 
> ...




I like it a lot more tbh. It’s still simple and will make a big statement price if planted well.


----------



## KrypleBerry (May 23, 2017)

Looks like a nice start. Clean cabinet!


----------



## Jamo33 (Feb 18, 2014)

So after some time deliberating and truly deciding what plants I wanted I finally bit the bullet and ordered from buceplant.
I've had the tank flooded for three days, trying to get the nitrogen cycle started and avoid some huge ammonia spikes. Had a few blunders during the flood, the scape decided that it wasn't in the right place. Came back to a dirty mess as the stones had completely rearranged themselves.
Picked up a second hand co2 tank and got it replaced and refilled, came the half the retail price. Can't say this enough, second hand tanks can be so much cheaper for that initial purchase and save a lot of money.

Unfortunately I made a wrong purchase and didn't realize until it turned up. Ahhh stupid but thats okay. Intended on getting the anubias nana petite but just ended up with the nana. Stupid me. 
Well here's the list.

*Flora:*
Micranthemum 'Monte Carlo'
Black Angel
Christmas Moss
Anubias Nana
Ludwigia Arcuata


When shipment arrived, pretty happy with it overall. Tad annoyed about how the Ludwigia turned out, broken stems left right and center but that's life.









Next was planting, drained the water level down
Planting went okay, only a few loose stems floating up.

All planted and flooded. I had a short video of some planting...but one I couldn't upload it and two it's not the most interesting thing ever.









Put some christmas moss on the top of the main stone. To keep it moist I put a piece of rope under the moss with half in the water, the intention is that it will wick up the water and feel the moss with moisture. The buce that I put up there obviously couldn't survive which I am a tad bummed about, but I'll figure out another plant I can grow on top as I really love the idea.










The Ludwigia is placed in behind the main stone and is actually completely invisible from the front view. I would have preferred a different stem plant and will possible swap to one soon. Something with a smaller leaf size and brings in some reds. I was stupid and just forced the issue when ordering and have to deal with that. Actually want some rotala species in there. Anyone feeling generous and can send me some?

Monte Carlo is hopefully going to carpet (it is a bitch to plant by the way). Buces are scattered around and will be moved every now and then I think as I'm not settled on the placement. Anubias is now poking out from both sides on the main stone and finally the xmas moss (which I over ordered) is placed in numerous places on the rocks.


FTS.










Comments and suggestions welcome. Obviously it hasn't had the time to grow in yet. 
Sand has since been cleaned up and replaced. 




SKYE.__.HIGH said:


> I like it a lot more tbh. It’s still simple and will make a big statement price if planted well.





KrypleBerry said:


> Looks like a nice start. Clean cabinet!


Thank you for the comments everyone, hope you like the planting.


----------



## ipkiss (Aug 9, 2011)

nice start and echoing @Williak, awesome woodworking! good luck!


----------



## houseofcards (Mar 21, 2009)

Nice tank and layout, really like it! The sand part will probably require some maintenance to keep it separately, but you can always just extend the AS all the way with the carpet and it would look very nice as well.


----------



## little_robin (Dec 23, 2017)

I love the look. Can't wait to see it mature.


----------



## SKYE.__.HIGH (Mar 18, 2017)

*Perpetual Mediocrity - Jamo's 9 gal long journal*

Wow, I love that scape, that’s really cool and it looks even better than what I had envisioned. I think it would be cool for that to have some tangled roots going up with a really bonsai on. Top. As is looks quite nice, can’t wait for it to fill in. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SKYE.__.HIGH (Mar 18, 2017)

I no, back to backs aren’t good, sorry tech guy. We do you say the buce will not grow emerged? When bought from buce plant almost all the buce are grown in low light no co2. What I’m saying in it will adapt to the outside living conditions.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jamo33 (Feb 18, 2014)

ipkiss said:


> nice start and echoing @Williak, awesome woodworking! good luck!





houseofcards said:


> Nice tank and layout, really like it! The sand part will probably require some maintenance to keep it separately, but you can always just extend the AS all the way with the carpet and it would look very nice as well.





little_robin said:


> I love the look. Can't wait to see it mature.


Thanks everyone!!! I know the AS and sand will be annoying to keep separate and I've already considered changing it, but I'm going to persevere for now! I think the MC all the way through the tank could look great as well, so Ill keep that in mind House.

Thanks again Ipkiss and little robin! Now comes the wait to see if it will grow in right.


----------



## Jamo33 (Feb 18, 2014)

SKYE.__.HIGH said:


> Wow, I love that scape, that’s really cool and it looks even better than what I had envisioned. I think it would be cool for that to have some tangled roots going up with a really bonsai on. Top. As is looks quite nice, can’t wait for it to fill in.


Thanks Skye. That bonsai idea is awesome!!! I may have to have a look at that. Only problem I would have would be clearance between the rock and the light to be able to put a bonsai. 



SKYE.__.HIGH said:


> I no, back to backs aren’t good, sorry tech guy. We do you say the buce will not grow emerged? When bought from buce plant almost all the buce are grown in low light no co2. What I’m saying in it will adapt to the outside living conditions.


Don't worry about the double comment, I'm not worried! 
So my only concern is that the when I placed the buce on top of the rock, that close to the light somewhat dries out the plant at a rapid pace. Unfortunately with air con as well there is low humidity so I feel like it will just instantly dry out. 
I have no experience with buces either so... let me know what you think. 

Had a few looks around at some terrestrial plants I could use, people use things like mint and other herbs. Kind of a cool idea, but I'm sure it would steal the light from the MC down the bottom. 

Let me know what you think everyone.


----------



## iamaloner (Jul 10, 2017)

You should get into carpentry. The cabinet is amazing. 

Sent from my PH-1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Jamo33 (Feb 18, 2014)

iamaloner said:


> You should get into carpentry. The cabinet is amazing.


Thanks mate, only with the father in law's help could I get that done though. 
With the tools etc he has and the talent he has he could be a professional.

Bump:


----------



## Jamo33 (Feb 18, 2014)

*Shadowed areas causing grief*

Hey all,

Latest update with a few questions.

Here is the picture I am going to reference.











Everyone, what do I do about this? 
I know this sounds stupid, but what could grow in that shaded/shadowed area? Plants need light that's obvious I know. Being that there isn't much light there as we can all see the monte carlo is failing and even a buce wasn't too happy. So... any suggestions? 

Perhaps new lighting all the way across the tank would light it up, like with a finnex bar light. Unfortunately I do not have the funds for a new light though. 


Despite this dilemma everything seems to be going okay. Some buces aren't taking as well as I'd like, but I am attributing that to a stupid heating error. Had the tank set at 84 degrees, took it down to 78 now though. Otherwise I think they are doing a bit of a melt, leaves rotting and as they do I remove quickly. MC has decided it loves the light and is taking to carpeting real quick, that plant has go! 
Stems and anubias are doing great also.
Annoyance... some hitchhikers made their way into the tank in an egg sac. I hate snails. At least I hate pest snails, so doing some squashing as they turn up.

Update photo as of Jan 3rd (today)











Hope everyone had a happy holiday season.


----------



## Jamo33 (Feb 18, 2014)

*Quick fix*

Hey all,

Got myself some new tools, a pretty cheap set of aquascaping tools from amazon. Quality 9/10 I reckon! Lets see how they hold up and then maybe I can give a recommendation for others to purchase. I'm not really into backing equipment or companies before I can really say they are decent quality. Fun fact, I refuse to wear any clothes that display the brand as the main focus point (i bought the clothes why do I need to publicize for you as well, right?) Sorry... tangent.

So here is the rescape, the keen eye would note the moved Anubias and the replanting of rotala after a trim. I also relocated some buces into some better spots as far as I'm concerned so yay! One buce has found itself emersed with the xmas moss. Very excited for this!

Scape as of today: *01/07/18*


----------



## Ben Belton (Dec 12, 2008)

I think your tank looks great. Just needs some time to fill in.


----------



## Jamo33 (Feb 18, 2014)

Ben Belton said:


> I think your tank looks great. Just needs some time to fill in.


Thank you!
Just the waiting game now aye? I agree that it needs the time to fill in, just trying to keep up with dead leaf trimming etc


----------



## The Dude1 (Jun 17, 2016)

Jamo33 said:


> Hey all,
> 
> Got myself some new tools, a pretty cheap set of aquascaping tools from amazon. Quality 9/10 I reckon! Lets see how they hold up and then maybe I can give a recommendation for others to purchase. I'm not really into backing equipment or companies before I can really say they are decent quality. Fun fact, I refuse to wear any clothes that display the brand as the main focus point (i bought the clothes why do I need to publicize for you as well, right?) Sorry... tangent.
> 
> ...


Where did you place the buce?? I've got several buces that for some reason failed to thrive in my high tech 75. I moved them to an "emersed" Tupperware bin with clear plastic. I'm thinking of trying them the media part of one of my hang on back filters. Did you notice any die off? Do you spray them with water? Does new growth look different? I'm actually growing mini Xmas moss in the spillway for at least 1 of the planted HOB's I'm working on.


----------



## SKYE.__.HIGH (Mar 18, 2017)

Looking great man, looking very very good


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jamo33 (Feb 18, 2014)

The Dude1 said:


> Where did you place the buce?? I've got several buces that for some reason failed to thrive in my high tech 75. I moved them to an "emersed" Tupperware bin with clear plastic. I'm thinking of trying them the media part of one of my hang on back filters. Did you notice any die off? Do you spray them with water? Does new growth look different? I'm actually growing mini Xmas moss in the spillway for at least 1 of the planted HOB's I'm working on.



Hey Dude, There is actually one hiding just up the top next to the moss. The reason it is hard to see is because 1. crappy pic and 2. its really very small. What temperature do you keep your tank at? My initial problem was the heat, 84 was too much for them and caused what I would call 'softening.' I don't spray them yet either, honestly I am really just trialing it all if they get too damaged I will submerge a bit more or at least mist. I really like the xmas moss, new growth is so compact and lush as well!




SKYE.__.HIGH said:


> Looking great man, looking very very good


Thanks SKYE! Hope it fills in sooner rather than later.

I have also finally done a GH and KH test and much to my pleasure, the levels meet what I think should be acceptable.
KH: 3 drops
GH: 10 ish drops

Now I agree these may not be the best conditions on earth, but still good for Red cherry shrimp no?


----------



## SKYE.__.HIGH (Mar 18, 2017)

Jamo33 said:


> Hey Dude, There is actually one hiding just up the top next to the moss. The reason it is hard to see is because 1. crappy pic and 2. its really very small. What temperature do you keep your tank at? My initial problem was the heat, 84 was too much for them and caused what I would call 'softening.' I don't spray them yet either, honestly I am really just trialing it all if they get too damaged I will submerge a bit more or at least mist. I really like the xmas moss, new growth is so compact and lush as well!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


To be honest it may not sound like the nicest thing in the world but I have found cherry shrimp to thrive in every condition I’ve ever placed them in. I’m not an expert by any means but this is what I have found.


----------



## Jamo33 (Feb 18, 2014)

SKYE.__.HIGH said:


> To be honest it may not sound like the nicest thing in the world but I have found cherry shrimp to thrive in every condition I’ve ever placed them in. I’m not an expert by any means but this is what I have found.


Well fingers crossed that it all goes well for the little guys that I pick up then!!!
Cycle is still going.... still. Crazy long, but I am feeling a lot better about not torturing a fish for the sake of cycling a tank.

I have been having a terrible time with my plants... monte carlo is in mega melt and the algae has taken hold.
Done a lot of research into what I think the problem is, calcium deficiency seems to be a huge issue with MC. Leaves turn translucent and display burn marks. So hopped on the internet and ordered some quick smart. Turns up tomorrow. 
I can say I was very upset about all of this as the only thing that I believe let the algae in, was the MC failing to thrive.

I don't know how long it will take to bounce back, but lets hope once the calcium hits the water column that it all springs back to life. 

Ciao all!
Jamo


----------



## Jamo33 (Feb 18, 2014)

The Algae Fight Begins!

Well, I feel like this was inevitable, but algae has found its way in and is proving tough to shake. 
Initially I thought perhaps this was some new tank woes and all part of the process, but nope. 
I have turned down the lighting period to 5 hours, down from 8. I am still dosing full nutrients, but without the gear to test what levels I'm at I guess it's all on faith. I am dosing per NilocG's website. 

Okay so first off let's update the inhabitants because over these weeks I began a slow introduction of some fish and shrimp.
5 ember tetras
3 otocinclus 
7 cherry and Bloody Mary shrimp...they are fools at my LFS.

Water parameters.

Ammonia - 0, but showed .25 for a little bit...assumed small spike from adding fish. 
Nitrite - 0
Nitrate - <10
Kh - 5
Gh - 15ish

So far I have just tried to remove what I can manually, air line hose sucking up the algae and toothbrush technique. 
Honestly I have never done high tech and therefore don't know what to do when algae comes in and becomes so prolific. 

Here's some pics after the clean today to remove as much algae as I could, hence it looking decent 



















And FTS










Any help is greatly appreciated, I really want to figure this out as it's affect plant growth now.

Thanks 
Jamo


----------



## Smithim (Jan 25, 2018)

I don't have any pro tips cuz I'm also a high tech newbie, I do often see the tip of reduce the light schedule and/or intensity to fight algae. Not sure to what affect for different types of algae though, keep us updated on the fight. 

The tank looks gorgeous , that rock piece is fantastic. What fish are you thinking of adding next?


----------



## Jamo33 (Feb 18, 2014)

Smithim said:


> I don't have any pro tips cuz I'm also a high tech newbie, I do often see the tip of reduce the light schedule and/or intensity to fight algae. Not sure to what affect for different types of algae though, keep us updated on the fight.
> 
> The tank looks gorgeous , that rock piece is fantastic. What fish are you thinking of adding next?


Thanks, yea I'm really trying to figure out what to do about this stuff. Steep learning curve in high tech tanks... very steep. 

And I appreciate the comments, looks good from far, but far from good. 
Actually there really isn't anything else planned for stocking, as far as a 9 gal tank goes this is a safer stock limit. 
Only thing perhaps on the horizon is a change from ember tetras to chile rasboras, could keep a large school with would be amazing. But I'm in no rush. Just want the tank algae free and growing strong.


----------



## DCook (Feb 14, 2018)

Jamo33 said:


> Thanks, yea I'm really trying to figure out what to do about this stuff. Steep learning curve in high tech tanks... very steep.
> 
> And I appreciate the comments, looks good from far, but far from good.
> Actually there really isn't anything else planned for stocking, as far as a 9 gal tank goes this is a safer stock limit.
> Only thing perhaps on the horizon is a change from ember tetras to chile rasboras, could keep a large school with would be amazing. But I'm in no rush. Just want the tank algae free and growing strong.




I think your tank looks great. It'll go through some phases as the tank matures and you'll have algae blooms that come out of nowhere. 

Snails can do a good job of taking care of some of that algae. I threw a golden inca snail (part of the apple snail family) into my nano when I was dealing with some issues and it has done a great job teaming up with my RCS at keeping most of the algae at bay. Apple snails cannot breed asexually and they have to have room above the waterline to lay any eggs (if they were fertilized at the LFS). Its relatively easy to keep the snail population in your tank at a single snail.

Something to think about.


----------



## Jamo33 (Feb 18, 2014)

Well...
Needless to say the fight against algae isn't going great. 
Light down to 5 hours seems to have slowed down the growth, but it basically leaves the plants suffering and extending to reach more light. 
The Monte Carlo had a random die out in one area, maybe nutrient burn from dropping ferts on it accidentally?

Otos began to drop and now all three are gone, after a weekendt trip the last one disappeared. Bummer.
I read something that Tom Barr written and will try that method. 
3 days of no light and no co2 with daily water changes... 
I believe it ishas rhizoclonium. 
Any advice anyone? 
Would post a pic but I just did a clean up so not obvious at all.

Cheers
Jamo


----------



## Jamo33 (Feb 18, 2014)

*Perpetual Mediocrity - Jamo's 9 gal long Reboot!*

Hi all,

Starting this tank again. It fell into disarray after life got a tad complicated. I moved houses, travelled home to australia, got married, found out I was going to be a father, couldnt get a Visa, reenrolled in college and had to move again. 2018 was interesting.
Well, now in my future sons nursery I have my tank back up. Bought new equipment and am ready to go.

Finnex 24/7 cc added. This should help with my algae issues, being able to control light intensity etc.

I need plant suggestions and help please so comments welcome. 
Thoughts thus far, fissedens fontanus, hc carpet? Alternanthera reineckii mini (back right), s repens as a transitional, and either anubis nana petite or buce species?

Stocking, only shrimp...maybe some micro fish but after last time I am a tad concerned.

Also attached a couple pictures of my recent projects, a crib and a live edge with epoxy coffee table.

I appreciate and encourage all suggestions, I am at a loss for planting this time. 


Cheers,
Jamo


----------



## Jamo33 (Feb 18, 2014)

Planted!!!

So today my plants finally arrived and I can say that it was pleasantly surprised with the condition, truly great plants from GLA and Buceplant. 

Flora: HC Cuba, Lilaeopsis, AR Mini, Fisseden Fontanus and Red Mini Buce.

Let me know what you 

After the planting.









Top View Right.









Top View Left.


----------



## MEandYouPhoto (Jul 1, 2014)

Version 2.0 looks amazing! I will pass on a little tip I learned from my DSM. Since you have your red plants in the back corners and they are slightly elevated versus the lowest point of your tank, you may need to mist the tank more frequently (2-3 times a day) and then use something to absorb the excess water that will pool up in the lowest points. (I used paper towels and just laid them gently on the lowest point to soak up the excess water)


Tank is looking amazing I can't wait to see how this fills out

Side note 1: Grats on the baby!

Side note 2: Your woodworking skills are AMAZING


----------



## tredford (Jun 29, 2018)

Plants look great! I like the placement of everything, especially the buce. Do you have some Staurogyne in there as well? Looks like some right beside the AR on the right side.


----------



## Jamo33 (Feb 18, 2014)

MEandYouPhoto said:


> Version 2.0 looks amazing! I will pass on a little tip I learned from my DSM. Since you have your red plants in the back corners and they are slightly elevated versus the lowest point of your tank, you may need to mist the tank more frequently (2-3 times a day) and then use something to absorb the excess water that will pool up in the lowest points. (I used paper towels and just laid them gently on the lowest point to soak up the excess water)
> 
> 
> Tank is looking amazing I can't wait to see how this fills out
> ...


Thank you very much! 
Funnily enough the amount of moisture in the back is holding thus far, I have misted a few times but not to the point of needing to soak up.

Thank you for your kind words, just hoping this tank works out better.



tredford said:


> Plants look great! I like the placement of everything, especially the buce. Do you have some Staurogyne in there as well? Looks like some right beside the AR on the right side.


Good eye, yes I used it as the mid ground on the right. Thank you for the kind words.

Little update.
1 week of DSM and I'm not too happy with it. The plants weren't great (especially the hc) when they arrived I suppose and it seems this has only progressed. Melt and some die off seems to be taking hold.
I would reorder but it's not cheap for this stuff and I dont have expendable income for these things so.

Here are the pics as of today.


----------



## MEandYouPhoto (Jul 1, 2014)

Jamo33 said:


> Little update.
> 1 week of DSM and I'm not too happy with it. The plants weren't great (especially the hc) when they arrived I suppose and it seems this has only progressed. Melt and some die off seems to be taking hold.
> I would reorder but it's not cheap for this stuff and I don't have expendable income for these things so.


Melt off is going to be something you will have to deal with unfortunately. I had the same problem with my tank. As things melt off don't get too discouraged. It is absolutely amazing how many of your plants will "die off" but then bounce back again. The real challenge will be to let the DSM run for as long as you can (I would recommend no less than 4-5 weeks) The longer you can let things root and grow the better off your tank will be.


----------



## Jamo33 (Feb 18, 2014)

MEandYouPhoto said:


> Melt off is going to be something you will have to deal with unfortunately. I had the same problem with my tank. As things melt off don't get too discouraged. It is absolutely amazing how many of your plants will "die off" but then bounce back again. The real challenge will be to let the DSM run for as long as you can (I would recommend no less than 4-5 weeks) The longer you can let things root and grow the better off your tank will be.


Well then I will do my very best not to ruin the DSM and stick to my guns. Will not flood until at least 5 weeks. Thank you again!


----------



## Jamo33 (Feb 18, 2014)

Well, much to my displeasure, I decided to flood the tank.
Mold had begun to cause issues. The amount of patience and shear will it takes to complete a DSM is insane. So next time I try I will be aware of the pit falls and hopefully will pull it off a little better. 

Right now I need to figure out whether the system I have will work. Mostly worried about strong flow from the filter, shrimp may not appreciate it when they are eventually introduced. Thinking of a ball valve on the output. 
Co2 system may need some work...I'm unsure as to whether the in line diffuser needs to be filled with water. I assume not as if it was any other in tank diffuser it would simply push the water out before co2 is diffused right? Any help is appreciated!

Dosed Micros and Macros after flooding, filling the water column with ferts as a starting point. 
Lighting cycle is unknown right now. Not sure if I should set up a better 24/7 cycle, or if this tank will require the max output the finnex has to give. Last thing I want is to over do it on light and cause a total algae haven!

Here is the oh so foggy pic about 10 mins after flooding. Hopefully my filter will take care of this soon, but I know it always take a few days for a nice clarity.











Has some floaters, as predicted the S Repens shot up, they arrived with zero roots, so had a lot of work to do! Mostly a success however.


Now begins the journey of the tank, I am hoping to truly make this a stunner, but do know it wont be without its trials and tribulations. I have no doubt I will be needing the TPT communities help!

Thanks for reading


----------



## Jamo33 (Feb 18, 2014)

Since the last post I have had a big life change, my baby boy was born! So on barely any sleep, I have been doing my best to keep this tank going.

Since flooding, the tank has been in a sad state. All HC was covered with a persistent mold that stuck with it from the DSM. I treated with Peroxide to no avail and decided the best idea was to try something new. Replanting all viable parts of the carpet.
So, all HC was pulled and replanted in separate pieces. I'm happy with how it went, but angry at myself for the set back. Theres some mold/fungus still clinging on, so a clean up crew would be awesome but tank wont be cycled for a while yet I'm sure. That's how this hobby goes sometimes though, so if this doesn't pay off I will be making a new order of plants!

FTS as of now. 









As of the AR, it is doing great. Parking and growing well! Fissedens has simultaneously gripped and not gripped, each day a new bit let's go. Enough however to grow I hope!! Repens and lileaopsis going okay as well. Buces are hit and miss but I think they will recover.


















I am hoping that everything will settle in and start growing and taking off.


----------



## Jamo33 (Feb 18, 2014)

A sad state of decay.


Well, I am going to write this down so that when I try my next tank I can look back and remember how stupid I am. When I looked this morning at the AR Mini, I noticed some serious greening of leaves and some more mold, or fungus, whatever it is. Looking back at my previously posted photos you can actually see it in the top right corner where the green is and actually see the fluffy growth. What I believed to have been a decent start for the AR has somewhat diminished into a whisp of hope. 
I pulled the damaged stems and inspected the remnants, rotting and soft, great. Looked at the root system, rotting and soft, bravo James. All but one buce have melted down to the rhizome, not uncommon for transition, but the remaining one is looking excellent, so that leads me to believe there is probably a bigger issue going on. 
All HC, bar a few hangers on, has melted and been removed. New order has been placed, but now thinking about it, that might have been another waste of money.

Decided it was probably a good idea to check the tank parameters, see whats going on. Ammonia is off the charts, it is so bad the test turns blue. Why on earth did I not do water changes more often. 
I am not one that copes well with failure, and do not have the "try and try again" mentality, especially when money comes into play so heavily. Icing on the cake, I just bought a new tank as I was so excited about getting back into this hobby full force. Perhaps a premature and immature decision. Time will tell.

Well, thats it from this deflated aquarist.

Cheers,
Jamo


----------



## Jamo33 (Feb 18, 2014)

Bit of an update.

Ammonia burn, or at this rate I guess it was ammonia poisoning killed all but 1 buce. My s repens followed a similar path and even the strongest plant, seemingly overnight, wilted back to very little. Few remain alive now.
My new order of HC came in, this time with ammonia levels taken care of it should do better. 
FTS after planting on Feb 12th









Man is it annoying having those clumps float up so often. Aggravating is an understatement basically. 
It has continued to grow, but my main concern now is the growth is up and not horizontal (generally a sign of weak light yes?). 

FTS as of today Feb 24th.








Warning, this image may make carpet look fuller and more lush than in real life.

Tank completed its cycle, but I am terrified to add any fish or shrimp without the HC being rooted and without the tank balancing out. Currently have BGA or slimealgae, plus diatoms. I believe the BGA/Slime was an unwelcomed traveler on the new HC. 

So a new order of buce may be needed and then may need to think about inhabitants... blue velvets or blue dreams. Either way a blue shrimp is on the list.

Thanks


----------



## TheUnseenHand (May 14, 2017)

I really do love your aquascape. Makes the tank look bigger than it is. the coffee table is impressive too!


----------



## Jamo33 (Feb 18, 2014)

TheUnseenHand said:


> I really do love your aquascape. Makes the tank look bigger than it is. the coffee table is impressive too!


Thanks mate. 
Let's hope this all works out, didnt get the dry start correct like you have!!!


----------



## KZB (Jan 3, 2018)

Like @TheUnseenHand said, well done on the layout of the aquascape. Very hard to believe that's only a 9gal tank. What you've done makes it look much bigger. Cant wait to see it all filled in.


----------



## Thelongsnail (Dec 2, 2015)

The tank's looking great, love the layout of the plants and hardscape. Glad to see that you continued despite the setback, I can't imagine juggling a newborn and tank maintenance is at all easy.

Looking forwards to the next updates, and congratulations!!


----------



## Jamo33 (Feb 18, 2014)

KZB said:


> Like @TheUnseenHand said, well done on the layout of the aquascape. Very hard to believe that's only a 9gal tank. What you've done makes it look much bigger. Cant wait to see it all filled in.


Thank you for the kind words!




Thelongsnail said:


> The tank's looking great, love the layout of the plants and hardscape. Glad to see that you continued despite the setback, I can't imagine juggling a newborn and tank maintenance is at all easy.
> 
> Looking forwards to the next updates, and congratulations!!


Thank you, yes the lifestyle change is somewhat crazy, but you make time for things and this tank gets just enough attention to stay alive... apart from everything that died of course.


Now I do have a question for the public.
Stocking, I want some activity in this tank, and most of that will primarily be shrimp when the day comes. However, fish would be lovely to have in the tank in the mean time, to keep things ticking along and give me something to stare at.
I love the boraras varietes, but I want to be as fair as possible to these fish. Will it be a constant stress on any nano fish to live in a tank that has such strong flow? Will the strength of light wash them out and cause more stress? Are they just a stupid choice of fish for this style tank, maybe better in a blackwater-ish tank?

Can/should I add shrimp? Like I said earlier, I have my eye on some blue dreams or velvets, thinking an initial stocking of 20 as I highly doubt they will breed in this setup.

Any suggestions and comments are greatly appreciated, let me know fish species I should consider for this style tank as well.

Thanks!


----------



## vijay_06 (Apr 11, 2017)

Ember tetras are small enough and you should be able to stock at least 10 easily. I am not sure on how they behave in a strong flow though.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## KZB (Jan 3, 2018)

Hello @Jamo33, if you decide on a fish and shrimp mix. I would suggest to add shrimp first and let them have a few batches of babies before adding fish. It would be less stressful for your shrimp. And if a few babies get picked off it would be less noticeable and you know your shrimps are already successful breeding. Good luck


----------



## Jamo33 (Feb 18, 2014)

Latest look at the tank.

Things have been going, okay? 
I am not sure about the HC, is it growing and rooting or just sitting there barely doing anything? It has grown, vertically, which I'm not that happy about. 
Is the finnex planted plus 24/7 cc good enough for HC?
S repens hasnt bounced back other than one stem.
I continue to fight cyno or blue green algae, whichever it is. Lighting down to 6 hours as well, although this light has the 3hr ramp...
I added 20 blue velvet shrimp to the tank, they are gorgeous and I love having them, but maybe I've got too much flow.
Diatoms still sitting in the tank pretty heavy. 
I just feel like this tank is headed in a bad direction and I really want it to be successful, so any help is appreciated!!

Some pics









Shrimp










Thanks


----------



## celadon (Nov 9, 2015)

I really love that photo of the shrimp! Thanks for sharing it.


----------



## ipkiss (Aug 9, 2011)

I wanna say your drop checker is saying that you need more CO2. perhaps your HC is saying so too: https://www.advancedplantedtank.com/hc-cuba.html 

But, I hesitate to suggest it due to your shrimp .. 

Otherwise, I feel that the rest of your tank looks a little annoyed at the extra light... you're doing 6 with 3 ramp? so that's 9 total photoperiod? 

How about going back to the monte carlo?  That pretty looking moss on the rocks is going to look good once it spreads. I think your tank can and will look pretty awesome without the need for HC. But if your heart is set on it, then, I wish you the greatest of luck!

Other ideas, raising the light or having more drastic highs and low intensities. By this, I mean you punch some serious light for about 2-3 hours for the "midday sun effect" and to give your HC a chance to work and grow -- maybe even 2 to start with, and then set to 20-30% or less for the rest of your photoperiod for viewing purposes. Not sure if that's even doable with your light, but if it is, thats how I managed to get out of some trouble a couple years back. 

It was actually inspired by observing finnex's own 24/7 (the old non cc one) auto setting except that I shortened the noontime period even more. I noticed someone's low tech tank doing pretty awesomely and yet he had over 10 hours of lighting and I wondered about it until I came to the realization that a lot of those hours are at very low par from this thread: https://www.plantedtank.net/forums/10-lighting/871385-finnex-24-7-full-review.html

So essentially, he was getting over 10 hours of viewing with 5 hours of real lighting. In my case, I forced it down to 2 hours of real lighting with 8 hours of viewing. Then, as things stabilized, I started bumping it back up to longer midday periods.


----------



## Jamo33 (Feb 18, 2014)

@ipkiss You are absolutely right, that drop checker is blue. Tried adding more co2 and didnt like what I was seeing from the shrimp at all. At this KH I am concerned about a full on PH crash or at least a large drop causing deaths. I have been upping it day by day, but this needle valve is touchy and will often revert, causing a drop in bubble rate without my knowledge. 

I think you are right on both cases. More co2 and more light, problem being my light fixture. It seems that the 3 hr ramp is non negotiable, so even though programmed to only come on from 3 to 6, it starts the ramp at 12. This perhaps renders a useable PAR level for the plants around the 7.5 to 8 hr mark...annoying. 
Now the question comes up as to whether I should swap lights, maybe the beamswork da or f spec...if that's their names. 
I'd I do supplement or change lights, will I be able to find a happy spot where the algae will be choked out by the other plants in this tank. None are extremely faster growers, so that may be an issue also. 
I see what your point is though. Viewing time maximised, but PAR output controlled. Food for thought. 

Worried I may also have too many dead spots in this tank, caused by the hardscape and flow of current, essentially circulating all debris into the center valley. I thought about throttling the canister filter and adding a hang on back. 
I just dont know...my inexperience is cause for concern as algae creeps in.


----------



## frogmanjared (Feb 21, 2008)

This tank looks like it has huge potential. Withe the layout, you made the tank look much larger than it is. I hope everything works our for you!


----------



## ipkiss (Aug 9, 2011)

Jamo33 said:


> @ipkiss You are absolutely right, that drop checker is blue. Tried adding more co2 and didnt like what I was seeing from the shrimp at all. At this KH I am concerned about a full on PH crash or at least a large drop causing deaths. I have been upping it day by day, but this needle valve is touchy and will often revert, causing a drop in bubble rate without my knowledge.
> 
> I think you are right on both cases. More co2 and more light, problem being my light fixture. It seems that the 3 hr ramp is non negotiable, so even though programmed to only come on from 3 to 6, it starts the ramp at 12. This perhaps renders a useable PAR level for the plants around the 7.5 to 8 hr mark...annoying.
> Now the question comes up as to whether I should swap lights, maybe the beamswork da or f spec...if that's their names.
> ...


yea, I looked closer at those lights, you're right. What a bummer. How would you control the beamsworks? There's even less control on that unless you get that nicrew dimmer or something. 
how good are you with electronics? I wonder if the vivagrow hack works with the finnex
https://www.plantedtank.net/forums/10-lighting/1034889-vivagrow-24-7-works-tc420.html

But a beamswork is no slouch, you're stuck in the same situation. too much light, not enough co2? 

so no monte carlo instead of HC?


----------



## Jamo33 (Feb 18, 2014)

ipkiss said:


> yea, I looked closer at those lights, you're right. What a bummer. How would you control the beamsworks? There's even less control on that unless you get that nicrew dimmer or something.
> how good are you with electronics? I wonder if the vivagrow hack works with the finnex
> https://www.plantedtank.net/forums/10-lighting/1034889-vivagrow-24-7-works-tc420.html
> 
> ...


I am a relay technician, studying to get my electrical engineering degree. So I can do pretty decent with electronics. 
I guess you are right though. Why add more light to a situation I cant equal it with co2...but I could try. 
I think I'd wire in a dial dimmer, simple but still. Also have a look at the mingdak dimmer, could adapt that. 
My issue now I think...is that I dont have enough light, as prior to the shrimp I was cranking the co2 and the HC still chose to grow vertically.

I will do monte carlo if I really can't get the HC to take. But I really want to be successful with it. 

Just gave the filter its first clean, not a heavy clean but replaced filter floss. I've been worried about the amount of Nitrifying bacteria I have in the tank, so a light cleaning to avoid loss of too much of the colony.


----------



## ipkiss (Aug 9, 2011)

Jamo33 said:


> I am a relay technician, studying to get my electrical engineering degree. So I can do pretty decent with electronics.
> I guess you are right though. Why add more light to a situation I cant equal it with co2...but I could try.
> I think I'd wire in a dial dimmer, simple but still. Also have a look at the mingdak dimmer, could adapt that.
> My issue now I think...is that I dont have enough light, as prior to the shrimp I was cranking the co2 and the HC still chose to grow vertically.
> ...


Great! Then you'll have no problems wiring up your light to a smarter controller than a dial dimmer. You just gotta be brave enough to take your light apart!  TC-420 is up to TC-421 now with wireless controlling but I hear the control software is still cruddy  Just make sure to come back and tell us of your findings if it worked or not. 

The mingdak is similar to the nicrew but its just ramp up and down. Doesn't gain you much other than a set brightness and a ramping timer. Meaning you don't get that longer, dim photoperiod for viewing. 

Anyway, yea, I digress. If you want the HC, hopefully someone with more HC experience can chime in on why your stuff is not going horizontal even with your higher light. I can't imagine a 24/7 CC not being enough light in your situation. 

https://www.finnex.net/index.php/finnexcc/ ~100 PAR at 9 inches?


----------



## Jamo33 (Feb 18, 2014)

ipkiss said:


> Great! Then you'll have no problems wiring up your light to a smarter controller than a dial dimmer. You just gotta be brave enough to take your light apart! <a href="http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/images/smilie/icon_biggrin.gif" border="0" alt="" title="Very Happy" ></a> TC-420 is up to TC-421 now with wireless controlling but I hear the control software is still cruddy <a href="http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/images/smilie/icon_smile.gif" border="0" alt="" title="Smile" ></a> Just make sure to come back and tell us of your findings if it worked or not.
> 
> The mingdak is similar to the nicrew but its just ramp up and down. Doesn't gain you much other than a set brightness and a ramping timer. Meaning you don't get that longer, dim photoperiod for viewing.
> 
> ...


I will investigate it and let you know what I come up with or decide on. I've been reading about the TC 420 and I like its design, just as far as my uses right now for this tank I need to consider how much I really need it. You're right as well, no need to do a dumb dimmer, but it's always an option I suppose. 

I am thinking about buying the beamswork in any case, they aren't expensive and it might make it's way into my next tank that is under construction. 
I appreciate all the help mate, truly. 
I just hope I can figure out this carpet and get it doing what I want it to!!!


----------



## ipkiss (Aug 9, 2011)

me too. I wish you luck so when I ever decide to do HC, I'll come back to your thread! 

and sure, doesn't hurt to have extra 'stuff'  Just be aware that I discovered the beamswork is only 2 channels, all lights (WHITE + R + G + B) and only blue (moonlight) so that's all you can control 'separately' vs the vivagrow example that you can control all the colors independently. Here was my experience: https://www.plantedtank.net/forums/12-tank-journals/936906-10-years-stumbling-3.html#post10707666

Other than that, can't hate on all that power for an economical price. I like it as well.

oh also, look into the TC 421, I hear it's the updated one but I didn't spend too much time on that yet.


----------



## Jamo33 (Feb 18, 2014)

@ipkiss, I am including you in this post as you may have a suggestion, but it's just a thought on my journal so I can get some opinions aswell.
I continue to think about my lighting and the ways I think it's wrong. Mostly the fact that I cannot fine tune my hourly intervals. That is infuriating now, I honestly thought it wouldn't be that bad when I bought the light.
So I am going to put this little disclaimer in there and make sure it is searchable. 
Finnex Planted Plus 24/7 CC can only be adjusted by 3 hour intervals! You may not think this to be such a big problem, but the ability to manipulate lighting hours should be down to the minute, or at least the half hour. They is a big difference between a flat 6 hours at full light, than at 7.5 or 8 for that matter. This light can ONLY produce 3 hour segments. So, when you get an algae outbreak and one of the kind people on this forum say "cut down light to 7 hours," you will sit there and think about how an extra 50 bucks could have prevented this. /rant

Now, this tank currently has me a bit confused and stumped on what to do to correct my HC whilst not creating an algE explosion.
Things I'm considering:
1. the beamswork da fspec, and running it as a supplemental midday blast.
2. Mixing a tc 421 (thanks ipkiss) with the LEDs, could be new lights or I will dig into the finnex...seems a waste of money though.
3. New lighting altogether.
4. Build a light fixture and fit with CFLs. @OVT 
5. Ask you lot what I am meant to do here! Halp!

Over the last few days I have gotten angry with the diatoms and algae and dedicated myself to painstakingly picking each tuft of algae I could. It has been going well, even managed to do some with baby in hand... skills.


----------



## OVT (Nov 29, 2011)

Hi @Jamo33, I read your entire journal and love how you keep scaping that tank, especially as my own artistic skills are nowhere to be found. I also find this types of scapes to be some of the most difficult to get going.

I don't want my post to be a novel, I'll try to hit some basic points and we can go from there. BTW, what are the tank's dimentions?

- Flow: the large rock formation does not help.You might want to consider placing the outflow in one corner and the intake in a diagonally oposite corner. In a tank of this size, that will create a curcular flow. Ideally, the intake should be the closest to the largest stone.

- co2: place the diffuser directly oposite of the outflow.

- plants: there are many different theories / approaches / ideas on how to grow HC. The one time I did an HC carpet in a 3" tank I spent at least 30 mins daily picking the green thread algae by hand, every single day for a month. Don't feel bad as there are more important things in life then an HC carpet. Like your son. Seriously.

- plants: as you have already figured that out, most plants are sold in emersed form. Starting a tank full of transitioning plants is a mess for multiple reasons. If you are brave to try it, then count on the first month of daily maintenance.

- plants: I start my tanks somewhat differently, I start with a chock-full of healthy, immersed plants that I'm sure will survive almost any water conditions and light. These plants might or might not be part of my final "vision". As the plants start healthy new growth and the water parameters stay the same for a couple of weeks, I start replacing the "junk plants" with the plants I want to keep.

- lights: any light, CFL, t8, t5, LEDS will grow at least some set of healthy plants. My point: stop wasting your money and nerves chasing that "perfect" light. That game comes later once your tank is clean, healthy and green. Use the light you have on hand and make it work in conjunction with regular maintenance and lean fertilization. Leaf Zone grew my plants for 10+ years before I discovered TPT and APC, and such. Use your brains productively, ignoring 1,000 Ca to 1 B, 0.5 Fe, CA vs Mg, micro tox, and the rest of the popular guess work. Once you decide you must have healthy Nesaea Red or such, then is the time to dive deeper. Most people never even get to that minutia.

- plants: lastly, if you want a bunch of "OVT's special" plants to to get your tank to my point A, shoot me a PM with your shipping address, no $, no strings attached. You can always dump them later.

Best,


----------



## Jamo33 (Feb 18, 2014)

OVT said:


> Hi @Jamo33, I read your entire journal and love how you keep scaping that tank, especially as my own artistic skills are nowhere to be found. I also find this types of scapes to be some of the most difficult to get going.
> 
> I don't want my post to be a novel, I'll try to hit some basic points and we can go from there. BTW, what are the tank's dimentions?
> 
> ...


Firstly, thank you so much for your kind words and the time you've taken to think about this for me I truly appreciate it. 

Dimensions: 24" x 9.5" x 9.5" (or very close)

I will adjust my intake and output to try find a better setup. To clarify, intake should be front left you believe? Leaving the output at rear right? If I do that, do I angle the output toward the intake?

I agree with your technique of starting with a lot of plants, or at least fast growers, it was more financed stopping me from doing that. Even scrap plants cost money sadly. 

Co2 is inline diffuser, so co2 should be better circulated and absorbed into the column. 

I know I shouldn't get so upset about the HC, once again it's just the finances of the tank that cause me to be so uppity about things. That being said, I want to prove to myself that I can grow it, the challenge is what I'm chasing here. 
Of course there are much more important things, and put into perspective this is really nothing to concern myself with. 

I will hold my ground with the lighting then, I know in the past my issue was cause by excessive light... I wish not to return. Funnily enough however, my AR isnt producing pure red, mostly new growth is orange.
You say does lean, I currently am doing the exact opposite with EI. Reasoning as to why I should lean out my ferts? 

Mate, the plant offer... dont be surprised if you receive a PM in a few days/weeks. Tank number 2 is under construction and I want to incorporate what I have learnt from this forum and the people into the tank. I remember reading about starting up a tank, one of the most common suggestions was "to plant heavy from the start." Sucks up the excess ammonia and starts your tanks journey down the right path. Funny how we forget to do things once we get close to the realization of our goals.

Lastly, thank you again. I nearly gave up on this hobby, and if it weren't for people like you and the people on this forum, I would have.


----------



## Jamo33 (Feb 18, 2014)

Maintenance day, so thought I'd take an update pic and say what I'm thinking about with this tank. 
Took some advice and move intake to other side of the tank, votes out on whether this has or will alter much. If nothing else, I haven't seen any negative side effects. 
The HC is growing, and some areas are responding better than others, light spread and such. Some selective trimming is being used to encourage horizontal growth. 
I am not beginning to this tank there is an algae in this tank I have not seen before. It presents as if it is filter floss simply collecting debris, but i think it may be growing. Description then, brown tangled balls of algae? 
I am also treating algae that resides on top of the main rock and then releases to attach to anything it can. Green and fluffy.
Found some staghorn as well. Hopefully erradicated immediately after an entire tank scour and removal/spot treatment. Haven't seen any since.
I dont know whether to blame some of this on the fact that this is such a young tank, or that things really are so unbalanced. 
Anyway, enough jabber. 
Here's the FTS 










And a little find today, a berried shrimp.










That'll do it.


----------



## Jamo33 (Feb 18, 2014)

Scratch that last. Berries female dead. Another failed attempt at shrimp keeping. Haven't a clue as to why it happened, but something tells me it's my fault. This hobby can really make you feel bad about your abilities.


----------



## Ventchur (Apr 29, 2018)

RIP Shrimpy

Some references to help with co2:

https://www.co2art.eu/blogs/blog/13591641-7-things-you-need-to-know-about-drop-checkers

https://www.advancedplantedtank.com/monitor-co2-level.html


----------



## Jamo33 (Feb 18, 2014)

Ventchur said:


> RIP Shrimpy
> 
> Some references to help with co2:
> 
> ...


Thanks mate and I appreciate the links.

At this point I actually think my co2 levels are good-ish, if not, they must be close. 

Lighting has been adjusted. Turned my white lights down to 50% to control this algae issue. Algae growth has taken a big hit so that's nice, but just still not happy with my plants.


----------



## Jamo33 (Feb 18, 2014)

So with lights turned down to 50% white the plants are ofcourse beginning to reach. I am not happy with that obviously but if it were knocking back the algae then it would be fine. Sadly it isn't slowing it down enough, I think I'm missing something here. Looks like cyanobacteria is making a showing aswell.
I would double up on water changes, but my shrimp aren't happy with it, even if the parameters and temp are perfectly matched. It causes them to molt and in turn I killed all my berried females. 
Canister filter is being cleaned weekly for now as well. 
I just dont think the plants are healthy enough to ward off algae. Which seems like a vicious cycle. 

Here is a FTS from today after half an hour of physical algae removal. Tiresome.









This is one of the annoying algaes... have identified it. Collects all debris. Staghorn of some sort? Note stringy texture mixed into fissidens.









How the hc is doing...average.









Gotta get this on lock!
Advice anyone?


----------



## ScrubbyDick (Mar 31, 2016)

Your light is probably still too low for this type of tank. I would find a way to raise it a bit or get a different one altogether.


----------



## Jamo33 (Feb 18, 2014)

ScrubbyDick said:


> Your light is probably still too low for this type of tank. I would find a way to raise it a bit or get a different one altogether.


You think that this is still a lighting issue? This light is dimmable so rather than raise it I can turn it down. But I'm already at 50%


----------



## OVT (Nov 29, 2011)

Have you tried PhosGuard?
If the shrimp can take it, the drop checker color could be lighter.

The latest picture of the tank looks more vibrant, with better color separation.


----------



## Jamo33 (Feb 18, 2014)

OVT said:


> Have you tried PhosGuard?
> If the shrimp can take it, the drop checker color could be lighter.
> 
> The latest picture of the tank looks more vibrant, with better color separation.


I haven't tried phosguard, walked passed it in Petco and thought I should though. 

Since the last photo I did a huge removal and replanting on hc, which has left my tank wanting.
Photo to show 









I am trying to edge the co2 further and further right now, shrimp die off has been a big issue. Too much money down the toilet on them. 
Added 10 cory habrosus as well, amazing little fish. 
Leaned out on ferts and light, so now I think my tank is simply 'surviving.' It definitely isnt thriving.


----------



## Jamo33 (Feb 18, 2014)

A little update on this tank. 
After realizing issues with my water changes (adding kg to water creating swings) I have since stopped losing shrimp and am even building a population.
HC refuses to carpet down low. It grows mostly up with some runners. Cutting to train but it's unlikely it will cooperate. 
Co2 should be running a tad higher now, had a scare and nearly gassed everything but everyone is fine. Cant quite calculate co2 ppm accurately so going by drop checker. 
S repens has taken finally. Growth is okay. Not exactly over the moon. 
AR mini is doing pretty well as well 

Fighting some algae still. Cant quite seem to find the balance.

Really wanting to get the HC right, just doesnt seem likely.

Pic









And a little pic of my shrimp tank


----------



## Jamo33 (Feb 18, 2014)

I got extremely frustrated with the state of the tank yesterday and decided to tear it down and re plant in a new style. The hc never took and I think I have finally figured out why. And this may be why the newly planted monte carlo may not take.
I believe my soil to be anaerobic, I had some suspicions a while back dismissed them. Perhaps I am wrong, but every time I replanted the HC in the soil the roots would not take, or the plant basically wouldn't produce roots. I am not sure if this is common for plants in anaerobic soil, but it definitely makes sense. Regardless, replanted the tank and am hoping for a better result this time...wont hold my breath. 

Cross your fingers.

No comment on the lily pipes, brushes are on their way.


----------



## Jamo33 (Feb 18, 2014)

So far I am happy with the switch around of the tank. The monte carlo seems far happier than the hc ever was and is showing promise. My chief concern now is making sure i dont have a nutrient crash like i did the last time i kept MC. Transparent leaves and what not. 

Pipe brushes came in, but the jardli mini intake is stressful to clean and I found that I couldnt actually get to the ends with the brushes I bought. Cannot justify 27 dollars on an ada brush either...so DIY cleaner will be made and if it turns out any good maybe I'll do a little DIY. 

The tank as it sits is in the middle of a prazipro treatment, I lost a cory and have seen some other Cory's looking thin. May have to double up and treat some food with general cure. I cannot lose all these fish, I would be devastated. 

I need to come up with a real fertilizer plan as right now I am dosing at what i would guess to be odd levels. Perhaps more reading is required, but I just don't know what values i should be looking for with a tank at my plant mass.

Tank shot. Compared to the last shot, i am very happy.


----------



## Jamo33 (Feb 18, 2014)

Sadly it is not often I Iook at my tank and think, "Yep, that is a nice tank." However, yesterday I was having a good tank day, it is similar to a good hair day, except people can't comment on your tank when you're at the supermarket. 
So while I thought the tank was looking good I decided to snap a pic. 

Newest additions to the tank, 16 Phoenix Rasboras. This is what they were sold to me as, though some look eerily similar to a b.brigittae and b.merah, but this is a common mistake made in these species. Honestly, I think I have a group of different boraras species and I honestly do not care, they are amazing little fish.










Not a great pic but here's 3 together, can see differing colouring. 









And here is the jewel of the bunch. Damn that's a pretty fish.









Despite some algae occurrences. The MC has continued to grow well. S.repens has become more compact and lush. AR is doing well, though I struggle to keep it compact. Blyxa J. Is a nightmare to plant...honestly cannot keep it down. And the lileaeopsis has exploded, give it light and room and that thing sends runners to the other side of a tank!


----------



## somewhatshocked (Aug 8, 2011)

Great tank!

Looks like you could have both B. brigittae and maybe B. urophthalmoides - but they all look more like B. brigittae because they're more slender and the patterns line up better. Possibly B. merah?

This one looks like B. brigittae to me:


----------



## Jamo33 (Feb 18, 2014)

somewhatshocked said:


> Great tank!
> 
> Looks like you could have both B. brigittae and maybe B. urophthalmoides - but they all look more like B. brigittae because they're more slender and the patterns line up better. Possibly B. merah?
> 
> This one looks like B. brigittae to me:


Thanks mate.

I have to agree, he alone looks like b.brigittae to me. Now that I look, a lot more are taking on his colouration. Did I just luck out and buy a whole school of these for 2.50 a piece?


----------



## somewhatshocked (Aug 8, 2011)

Looks like that may be the case. They'll color up even more over the next week or so.

That's a great price for any Boraras variety. 



Jamo33 said:


> Did I just luck out and buy a whole school of these for 2.50 a piece?


----------



## Jamo33 (Feb 18, 2014)

somewhatshocked said:


> Looks like that may be the case. They'll color up even more over the next week or so.
> 
> That's a great price for any Boraras variety.
> 
> ...


Needless to say, I am pretty chuffed with that purchase, regardless of boraras type. 

This tank also went through a medication treatment of prazipro in the last two weeks. Sadly day 1 made my champion female drop a clutch and then pass away the next day. Didn't over medicate or induce a parameter swing during water change, so the death is somewhat a mystery. Good news however, is how well the remainder of the blue dreams are doing. A lot of strong colors and healthy shrimp now. Very happy.


----------



## Jamo33 (Feb 18, 2014)

Near miss or catastrophe ahead.
Checked up on my co2 as it was cycled on and off a few times (working on the breaker box to add generator supply). I made some adjustments after finding a leak in the system, I new something was up just hadn't found what. 
Set all back up and got it turned on again. 2 hours later the fish are belly up floating and shrimp are freaking out or statue-esque. Co2 off now, water change to introduce oxygen, high water surface agitation and air stone added.
I am blaming myself and realised my mistake. After fixing the leak I did not compensate for the increase of co2 that would enter the tank now. It was significant, significant enough to cause a bright bright yellow drop checker.

Time will tell how this ends up, I am kicking myself as everything had been so steady of late.


----------



## Discusluv (Dec 24, 2017)

Jamo33 said:


> Near miss or catastrophe ahead.
> Checked up on my co2 as it was cycled on and off a few times (working on the breaker box to add generator supply). I made some adjustments after finding a leak in the system, I new something was up just hadn't found what.
> Set all back up and got it turned on again. 2 hours later the fish are belly up floating and shrimp are freaking out or statue-esque. Co2 off now, water change to introduce oxygen, high water surface agitation and air stone added.
> I am blaming myself and realised my mistake. After fixing the leak I did not compensate for the increase of co2 that would enter the tank now. It was significant, significant enough to cause a bright bright yellow drop checker.
> ...


 OH NO! 

How is everything now?


----------



## DanZ (Mar 3, 2019)

Hi @Jamo33 you have beautiful tank right there. I also have aquamax 9 gallon. I am new here and will probably post my tank up to hopefully get some advice like you did. I just finished reading all 6 pages of the journal. I see your battle with algae is over. It can get quite frustrating. Can't it? What is the update on the tank? Please post some new pics


----------



## Jamo33 (Feb 18, 2014)

Discusluv said:


> OH NO!
> 
> How is everything now?


I will say crisis avoided. All chilis spring back to life after intervention, thank goodness! Shrimp took it on the chin, laughed it off I would say. Though I am concerned that my 4 of 5 berries females may have scattered their eggs from stress, I'll investigate.



DanZ said:


> Hi @Jamo33 you have beautiful tank right there. I also have aquamax 9 gallon. I am new here and will probably post my tank up to hopefully get some advice like you did. I just finished reading all 6 pages of the journal. I see your battle with algae is over. It can get quite frustrating. Can't it? What is the update on the tank? Please post some new pics <a href="http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/images/smilie/icon_smile.gif" border="0" alt="" title="Smile" ></a>


Hey mate, thank you for the kind words!
The 9 long is such an interesting shape, whilst i love it, there are also some difficulties that come with it, mainly being creating depth of field and proper circulation in a scape like mine. Start up a journal, people are amazing at helping and I will give you any advice I can. 
Algae has subsided mostly, hair algae clinging on, but after some light changes and fert calculations I am hoping to slowly oust it as well.
I will get an updated shot today before and after the clean and trim 🙂


----------



## Jamo33 (Feb 18, 2014)

Most recent trim and cleaning had this tank looking, dare I say it, good. The MC carpet has really filled in and is now what I would call, a functional flooring. Doesnt grow at rapid pace like everyone elses I see, I presume because I am not pushing high par, which Is good because algae would surely arrive at a terrible rate. 
Hair/thread algae is being stubborn, trying to beat it naturally by having all other plants in top health and perhaps its growth is stunted, but really I'd like it gone. Fissedens just holds this stuff like nothing else! 

S.repens has made a dramatic improvement, one of my top plants in this tank now, very happy with its growth. I need to shape it a bit more to make it a gradual hill, but it's still lovely.

Blyxa has essentially rooted in a floating position, strange but acceptable. Beautiful plants and happy with its growth. 

Lileaopsis...love and hate. Once it goes...it goes. I mean sending runners across the tank. Good and bad.

AR mini. Cannot figure this one out. Stunted growth on new leaves, cannot get dense growth and bottom leaves are greening and washed out. Suspected lighting issues. Spread of my fixture does allow the AR full light and my focus was getting the carpet happy. Considered getting a wider, or second fixture to cover entire tank, but it's just annoying. 

Removal of corydoras has spurred on blue dream breeding and my numbers are building much faster. Good stuff! 

This is most likely the closest I will ever get to a competition photograph. I will try some tonight to see if I can improve as the reflection was causing issues. But here are some shots.

For contrast. This was roughly a month ago.









And today.


----------



## Discusluv (Dec 24, 2017)

Jamo33 said:


> Most recent trim and cleaning had this tank looking, dare I say it, good. The MC carpet has really filled in and is now what I would call, a functional flooring. Doesnt grow at rapid pace like everyone elses I see, I presume because I am not pushing high par, which Is good because algae would surely arrive at a terrible rate.
> Hair/thread algae is being stubborn, trying to beat it naturally by having all other plants in top health and perhaps its growth is stunted, but really I'd like it gone. Fissedens just holds this stuff like nothing else!
> 
> S.repens has made a dramatic improvement, one of my top plants in this tank now, very happy with its growth. I need to shape it a bit more to make it a gradual hill, but it's still lovely.
> ...


OMG! That just made my jaw drop. So, so beautiful!:surprise:


----------



## Asteroid (Jul 26, 2018)

Looks really nice!

I don't know what your using for the pics, but you should be able to lighten it (by either using a tripod to slow the shutter speed and/or place a light over the front of the tank to lighten those areas. You could also do it in post with something like Adobe lightroom. 

If you want the back to be a solid color you would have to have the tank further away from the wall so there's no reflection from the tank light (probably difficult at this point.) Actually you might be able to move the tank light toward the front or shine a light across the back.


----------



## Econde (Oct 13, 2015)

Awesome Journal. I enjoyed reading every bit of it. Looking forward to updates.


----------



## somewhatshocked (Aug 8, 2011)

Tank is looking great! And good news about shrimp breeding.

What'd you do with the cories?


----------



## Jamo33 (Feb 18, 2014)

@Discusluv
Thank you! Maybe I am finally getting somewhere with this tank after all.
@Asteroid
So I have my DSLR, but I haven't been able to use it of late as the times I go to take photos the baby is asleep, and of course I've left the bloody thing in the room.

I will work on my photography skills and I'm sure with the camera they will at least come out a little better. 
@Econde 
Thank you so much mate, how you enjoyed the babbling and complaining of this fool, I'll never know! 
@somewhatshocked
Finally, some shrimping success!!!

Cories made their way into the 20g and they are much happier for it as well. More sand and area for them to muck around in.


----------



## Discusluv (Dec 24, 2017)

Jamo33 said:


> Cories made their way into the 20g and they are much happier for it as well. More sand and area for them to muck around in.


Cories certainly do like to "muck"- mine bury their face up to their eyeballs in the sand when foraging for food. Cracks me up.


----------



## Jamo33 (Feb 18, 2014)

Lates trim and water change resulted in my ultimate frustration with the AR mini. 
Really it wasn't acceptable for this tank. I couldn't find a happy medium where light intensity would keep growth compact and healthy. Plus the spread of the light didnt give great availability to the plant anyway. So I scrapped it and decided that some dense dwarf sag growth in the back left will suffice instead. 
As an alternative I may use a crypt back there to add colour and height. But time will tell. I loved the red, but couldnt keep it up. 

Still not taking pro photos like many of you on here. Just my phone and a quick snap before cooking dinner. 
Really need to get back to using the dslr.


----------



## Discusluv (Dec 24, 2017)

Cmon thats a great photo! 
Does this tank have Co2? That carpet is amazing. Is it monte carlo?


----------



## Jamo33 (Feb 18, 2014)

Discusluv said:


> Cmon thats a great photo!
> Does this tank have Co2? That carpet is amazing. Is it monte carlo?


Thank you! Just need to use the good camera and end up with some better pics!
It does have co2 yes, inline diffuser. 
Yep monte carlo, took me a very long time to have a carpet work. HC similarly required too much light and I couldn't get it right. So monte carlo came in and been good since!


----------

